# Wolf Sniffing out Krill + 2 pics



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I noticed how well these things can smell shrimp or Krill dropped into their tank...It was chilling in its log and came thru the hole uptop...After i saw the vide i had thought it didnt get the krill piece, i looked in the tank and there was a small piece left...so it swam up, and took a chunk off real quick....the video speaks for itself.


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Your wolf is a common? What are your water parameters?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

No, not common, its the Red hi fin....a.k.a Erythrinus Erythrinus


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

makes me want to drive back out to jersey just to get another one of those man...nice wolf and nice vid whats the song in the background? lloyd banks right?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, my winamp is usually on random play, and yea it was Banks.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice wolf there Dawgz, and i love his little cove there.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

You got a side pic? It looks like Erythinus sp. instead of Erythrinus erythrinus..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking wolf, I always wanted to get one of them bad boys.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> Nice looking wolf, I always wanted to get one of them bad boys.


Thanx!


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, yep it's an Ery ery.. Nice one at that









How big is it? Mine is at 6.5" right now.. can't wait for him to reach 8" or so.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

My wolf is probably like 5.5 - 6" now...

& thanx for the comments, post urs on this thread!


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a pic of him..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Urs might be a male....


----------

